# Before and After Pics



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone- I just wanted to share Huey's latest pics and give a thanks to Suzanne for posting her Sierra Style tutorial. I copied the pics and instructions and gave them to my groomer and I really like the results.

Here's Huey before:








And Huey After his 1st haircut:








Kathy


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Huey's a cutey! He looks so proud.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awwww, what a handsome fella! I love his color!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He is so cute, they did a great job!
And he has so much more hair than his sister- when are we going to do a playdate???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a beautiful haircut. He looks terrific. Love his coloring. The haircut took off all the gray (or what appears to be gray). Ruby has the gray color over the red on parts of her coat. I'd be curious to see how that develops.

I suspect people will be taking pictures of your Huey to their groomers in the future.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup, I was just thinking that, he looks great! I love the cut!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Huey look wonderful, your groomer did a great job. I love the Sierra Style, but I am trying my best to let the my girls grow out......not sure will make it..... lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I tried to do the Sierra style myself. (I didn't do too well.) Your groomer really did a good job, he's so cute. Love his color.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks fantastic!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awww..I love seeing his eyes..so expressive!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

adorable. what a great cut!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That groomer is a keeper. He is adorable with that cut and I love his color!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! Huey came out great!!! Beautiful boy ; )


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh , gosh , Huey is so cute cute cute ! ! !


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

ADORABLE!! He knows how to pose!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a cute puppy cut!! Huey's adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing - he looks amazing!


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

klf0110 said:


> ... thanks to Suzanne for posting her Sierra Style tutorial...


Would you please post a link to the tutorial? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

This is the link you are looking for I think

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=bangs


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks!

Wow, Sierra does have very spiffy bangs! I will keep this in mind for the next groom.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

SOOO CUTE!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks KSC. Yep thats the link to the pictures and instructions I brought to my groomer. Kathy


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Huey is so cute - love the haircut! Your groomer is a keeper. I tried my hand at the Sierra bangs and Abby's is still trying to grow out from that disaster.....lol


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I cut Harry's own bangs, I guess my bad version of Sierra style, but I have left the hair in front of the eyes grow out, and it is finally starting to lay flat...so for all of you thinking of growing it out in between the eyes in the corners, rather than the upkeep, and may even help with tear stains it might be worth the huge amount of patience it takes to let them grow.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

That was a good groomer, because he still looks like a Hav! Great color!


----------

